# Arena



## الصناعي المهندس (2 سبتمبر 2006)

ممكن مساعدة من من لديهم خبرة جيدة باستعمال برنامج المحاكاه ارينا


----------



## صناعة المعمار (2 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اخي اهلا وسهلا شرفتنا لكن...........رجاء حدد سؤالك حتى نجيبك

بشكل عام تم التطرق للموضوع واليك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=135226#post135226


----------



## صناعي1 (2 سبتمبر 2006)

تحية طيبة
برنامج ARENA هو من البرامج الخاصة بالمحاكاة و تحديدا Discrete Event Simulation او "محاكاة الاحداث المنفصلة" ان جاز التعبير و هو برنامج سهل نسبيا بالمقارنة مع برامج المحاكاة الاخرى و يوفر هذا البرنامج المساعدة في جميع مربعات الحوار بحيث يمكن للمستخدم ان يتعرف على استخدام خصائص البرنامج مباشرة عند الحاجة اليها، و اذا كان هناك استفسار محدد قد استطيع الافادة.


----------



## صناعي1 (2 سبتمبر 2006)

كما يمكنك الاطلاع على كتاب بعنوان: Simulation with Arena للمؤلفين W.David Kelton/
Randall P. Sadowski/Deborah Sadoweski


----------



## صناعة المعمار (3 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الله يسعدك صناعي1 ويرضى عليك


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (3 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا للجميع على التجاوب السريع 
أما بخصوص الاستفسار عن استعمال برنامج ارينا........... فانا اود استعمال البرنامج لمحكاة عمليات نقل و مناولة المواد الخام المستعملة في تصنيع الاسمنت لدراسة امكانية تحسينها و تطويرها و معرفة النقاظ التى قد تحتاج الى تطوير و دراسة.
بالتحيد ..... يوجد في عملية مناولة المواد الخام عدد رافعة مواد واحدة تقوم بتعبئة عدد 3 شاحنات لنقل المواد من الموقع بشكل مستمر الى مكان التجميع........... السؤال في هده المرحلة هو كيف يمكن تمتيل هده العملية باستخدام برنامج ارينا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ و لكم جميعا كل التقدير و الاحترام


----------



## fadi25 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*سؤال لخبراء ال arena الرجاء المساعده*

السلام عليكم
اريد ان ابني schedule الذي لا يحتوي فقط على عدد بل على سبيل المثال
الاحد 09:00-10:00 : 10 + (NORM(4،1
10:00-11:00: 15 + (UNIF(2،5
.
.
.
فكرت ان ادخل Expression يحوي هذه الارقام كمعادله مع اليوم في Create ولكن في هذه الحالة
هذه الارقام لن تعبر عن عدد arrivals بل عن time between arrivals
انا لست خبير في برنامج الارينا وعسى ان تكون هنالك طريقه اسهل تمكنني من تحقيق ذلك 
ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## صناعي1 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

للأخ الصناعي المهندس، محاكاة مناولة المواد ميسرة في ARENA يمكنك استخدام Transporter مثلا و تعرف له جميع المتغيرات و الاماكن التي سيتحرك بينها

ملاحظة للجميع: المشكلة في برنامج ARENA او اي برنامج محاكاة اخر ان استخدامه يتعلق اولا و اخيرا بمعرفة المستخدم بالمحاكاة بشكل عام، حيث ان نمذجة النظام المراد محاكاته و تحليل النتائج يحتاج ال فهم عميق بالمحاكاة اولا ثم يأتي البرنامج المستخدم في المحاكاة.

كما ارجو ممن يطلب المساعدة حول اي شيء ان يحدد الاصدار المستخدم للتسهيل على من يرغب بالمساعدة
عذرا للإطالة

و دمتم

طبعا انا لا احاول ان اجعل الموضوع صعبا، لكن المحاكاة موضوع دقيق و له أهمية هائلة جدا في جميع فروع الهندسة الصناعية تقريبا و مجال المحاكة من المجالات التي لا يوجد لها تطبيقات كثيرة في الصناعات العربية للأسف (على حد علمي) الا اننا كمهندسين صناعيين علينا مسؤولية كبيرة بتعريف زملائنا و رؤسائنا بإمكانيات المحاكاة.


----------



## صناعي1 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

يوجد برنامج محاكاة اسمه Extend و هو برنامج سهل نسبيا يمكن استخدامه في المشاريع الصغيرة نسبيا.
ارى ان هناك اهتمام بموضوع المحاكاة، ربما استطيع خلال الأيام القادمة من كتابة مقالة في هذا المنتدى للتعريف بالموضوع و بيان بعض الجوانب المتعلقة به. فما رأيكم؟


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (4 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا اخي صناعي 1 على الاهتمام و التو ضيح
ونامل مزيدا من التواصل لتعم الفائدة ولكم كل التقدير و الاحترام


----------



## fadi25 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء التطرق لسؤالي ايضأ (مشاركة #7)
مشكورين


----------

